# temporary furnished housing in Washington DC



## noorel (May 23, 2015)

Hello!

I am going to move to DC from June to the end of August (3 months) and I am looking for a furnished studio/ 1 bed apt. On craiglist there are so many fake ads and corporate apts are so expensive (3000$) 
If you have any tip / offer, I would be very grateful!

many thanks!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What are you finding in the District of Columbia for $100/night? _Inside_ D.C. that's rather low.

I _assume_ you found something outside the District of Columbia, somewhere in Maryland or Virginia, for $100/night. What area are you looking for? What transportation options? Where will you need to get to each day, and how? Greater D.C. is a huge area.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

3000/month is not unreasonable for furnished and short term in DC. You may want to look into extended stay hotels on subway lines.


----------



## noorel (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for your answer!

For 100$/per day Ive found a very small studio in Georgetown and a 1 small one-bedroom apt in shaw. I will do an internship downtown and would need an access to a metro station. I am mainly searching in dupont / downtown / foggy bottom -farragut. But other safe areas are fine as long as i can reach a metro station. 

Thanks again!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check metro schedules versus your work schedules prior to signing a contract.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You could check with Georgetown itself to see if you can get summer housing. I see they offer non-Georgetown interns single rooms for $392/week if you stay for at least 7 weeks. (Though elsewhere on the page they say that singles are not guaranteed.) You can only stay through August 2, however, so you'll have to find other accommodation past that date if needed.

Catholic University offers much the same. And GWU. And American University, though they have availability later, through August 15.


----------



## noorel (May 23, 2015)

Thank you so much BBCWatcher & Twostep for your answers.They are very useful!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you contacted your employer in regards to your housing predicament?


----------



## noorel (May 23, 2015)

Yes i did on Friday (by email). Hopefully they will answer on Monday... But I am not sure that they can help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

noorel said:


> Yes i did on Friday (by email). Hopefully they will answer on Monday... But I am not sure that they can help


Monday is a national holiday.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other option. Check the website for Extended Stay America or one of the other large "suites" hotel chains. Chances are, you won't find any directly in DC, but there are some suites chains (like Extended Stay) that can offer suite accommodation (i.e. with a kitchenette and other amenities) for less than $100 a night. The individual hotel write-ups should tell you what the nearest public transportation options are.

At most of these kinds of places, the rates vary based on how long you're staying, so you have to put in your dates to get a valid quote. For 3 months, you ought to be able to get a pretty good rate, though the big issue will become how available public transit is into DC.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## noorel (May 23, 2015)

Thank you all for your answers. I have another question. I have found an apartment for 3 months but I was asked 1 month deposit (and the payment of one month the 1st day). Is it possible to give the deposit to a bank or another official entity (instead of giving it to the landlord)? 

Merci!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

noorel said:


> Thank you all for your answers. I have another question. I have found an apartment for 3 months but I was asked 1 month deposit (and the payment of one month the 1st day). Is it possible to give the deposit to a bank or another official entity (instead of giving it to the landlord)?
> 
> 
> Merci!!!


One or two months security deposit are pretty standard. I would not sign a lease, pay a deposit or anything related to it prior to actually seing the apartment and reading the contract. All of it!


----------



## noorel (May 23, 2015)

One million thx for your advice!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there someone you can trust who can check it out? A colleague? Because without your money, they probably will not keep the apartment of the market, since they don't know they can trust you to rent it.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My wife used to lease apartments in Rosslyn and they worked with Suite America for short term leases. Check out the link below. 

Corporate Housing Washington DC - 800-410-4305 | SuiteAmerica


----------

